# I need an ID please



## snuzi (Dec 12, 2007)

I bought this for under $2 at WM a week ago. No one knew what it was. I figure it's a species of Spiny Eels, maybe a tire track or zig zag but it doesn't have as much of a pointy snout as they do. It's enlongated but doesn't have a sharp spiny looking thing on the tip. Maybe it broke off?? I haven't seen it eat anything yet but I bought tubiflex worms, blood worms, freeze dried baby shrimp and shrimp pellets for it. Maybe it eats at night. It's in a 10 gal tank for now with 2 red tetras, 2 lemon tetras & 1 pleco. Here's 2 photos. They are blurry because he wouldn't pose for the camera.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi i'm not sure but i think it might be a kind of loach. I have a Kuhli Loach and it's kind of similar but i'm not sure.


----------



## snuzi (Dec 12, 2007)

I too thought that at first but I dont know. It doesn't have a dorsal fin but does have 2 side fins by the head. It's body is almost flat and the mouth has no wiskers. It does poke around the roots of my plants alot and hides under a small piece of drift wood. Thank you for your reply!


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

I think i'm fresh out of ideas. but here what it could be. it could be a needle nosed fish. i'v heard of it and seen it but i don't think thats whats it's called. I'm happy to help. :dunno: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## snuzi (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi again...
I'm sorry but that's not it. We catch needle nose when we go fishing at the coast so I know what those look like. 
Thanks again!!


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

well it could almost be anything small and skinny and needlenosed. but i'm not that sure. Do you know where you bought it and what name it was under?


----------



## snuzi (Dec 12, 2007)

I actually bought it at Walmart!! I went there with the intentions of buying platys or tetras, something simple & colorful. Then I saw this little fellow. There was no tag or price for it so the girl working the dept at that time gave it to me for $1.94. There were rubber eels and dragon fish but I know this is something different from that. I knew if it left it there it would probably be dead by now since every single tank but this tank had lots of fish belly up!! :evil: I figured I could do a little bit better than they were. I just need to know what it eats since I have never seen it eating anything as of yet. I am trying tubiflex worms, freeze dried bloodworms & baby shirmp and sinking shrimp pellets. I am also putting flakes in there (since that's what they do at walmart) but so far nothing. Oh well...I just hope I can figure it out & save it before it starves to death.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

When did you get it. Almost all kind of fish can survive over a few days without food. Have you seen any improvements since you bought it? It may be stressed from change of tanks and water OR it just needs to get a bit better before it eats something.


----------



## snuzi (Dec 12, 2007)

it's been a little over a week since I bought it. It's active, mostly at night. Seems healthy with no signs of distress. Cross your fingers for me!!
Thanks!


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

It could be nocturnal and a algea eater or it eats the food that had been left lieing around at night. My loach never comes out during the day so i never see it eat. It could have the same kind of behavior as a loach. If somebody other than me posts maybe youll get more results. I don't know. I'm glad to help.


----------



## snuzi (Dec 12, 2007)

your help is greatly appreciated. I think you are correct as far as the behavior. I also took a look at your aquarium photos..its beautiful. Job well done!!


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Kind of looks like a horseface loach.

http://www.angelfire.com/co2/BABailey/horsefaceloach.html


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

thanks so much. It took me a while to find a aquarium. I bought it for 50 dollars used. It has a few scratches (actually alot) but when your looking at the fish you don't notice them. As far as your fish is concerned i think it will do fine considering it's nocturnal and eats at night. If you rarely see it, it is not dead it's just hiding under a rock or something. At first i thought he was dead because i didn't know he was nocturnal. I research everyone of my fish to research their habits and how to keep them alive. If i were you i would wait until i found out what kind it is and then do some research. Keep looking your fish name is out there... somewhere... i hope.


----------



## snuzi (Dec 12, 2007)

I dont think its a horseface loach either because there is no dorsal fin and no wiskers. It's mouth doesn't seem to indicate that it's a bottom feeder as most loaches. It's straight out, almost looks like it has lips. :lol: Thanks for your reply & suggestion. 

SeaS - it's not bad for a used one. I have a 30gal that needs resealing but I think I may just buy a new one and turn that one into a terrerium with maybe a dart frog. That's if I can find room for it. 

thanks again everyone!


----------



## The-Wolf (Mar 15, 2007)

defiantly a spiny eel of some kind, I'm guessing a colour variation of _Macrognathus zebrinus_ Zebra spiny eel;
although it could be a _Mastacembelus vanderwaali_


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

damn two dollars? i wanted a peacock eel and those are 15$


id say aswell its a spiny by the look of the tail


----------



## Im_Bender (Jan 23, 2008)

So I want to know if your unidentified little friend is still doing ok.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

About how big is he right now?

I want to say Ropefish, but that wouldn't be right.


----------



## snuzi (Dec 12, 2007)

Sorry I haven't replied sooner. Unfortunately my little unknown friend has vanished from my tank. I have no clue where it is. I checked in the waterfall filter and he's not there. Nothing else could have eaten him. I figured he got snatched by one of the cats during or right after an escape from the small opening by the filter.  I haven't seen anymore like it at Walmart afterwards but I did see the peacock eels for right under $7. I decided to just buy platy's & a catfish instead. I do believe he was some sort of tire track or zig zag eel. So many different kinds I probably never would have found out for sure. 

I want to thank everyone for their kindness & the help y'all have given me. I have learned alot the short time I've been here. 
Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Im_Bender (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm sorry for the loss ... I have been vary parinoid about my eels. They are clever little guys and if they dont try to get out they like to hide in new places all the time.


----------

